# Finished attaching my McKenzie Wall Habitat and some water droplets on the mouth...



## bowtech killer (Apr 6, 2011)

hmm


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

cool


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

looks very nice. now you got me thinkin of doin something to my buck.


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

sharpshooter359 said:


> looks very nice. now you got me thinkin of doin something to my buck.


 My buddy is already thinking about ordering the Wall Habitat for his too... hahaha You can buy the Wall habitat for any mount. They have a few different styles.


----------

